# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Lal Masjid & Jamia Hafsa Islamabad Issue

## Endurer

*Recently:* 


> Maulana Abdul Aziz, the prayer leader at Lal Masjid and principal of the Jamia Hafsa madrassa, warning the federal Government of student suicide attacks if attempts are made to block the enforcement of the Sharia in madrassas.
> 
> Addressing a 5,000-strong gathering at Lal Masjid on Friday, Aziz set the government a month's deadline to close brothels and gambling dens and the sale and purchase of liquor in Islamabad. He also said the government must remove all hoardings with "obscene" images and immediately stop the propaganda campaign against madrassa students and administration


*Government's Reply:*




> State Minister for Information Tariq Azeem has denounced Aziz's threat and urged him not to force the government to take stern action.
> 
> President Gen Musharraf said Saturday that people of Jamia Hafsa and Lal Masjid want to impose their system and the extremist elements want to promulgate wrong Islam in the country.
> 
> Misguided women wish to run the government, though they know nothing, General Musharraf said while addressing a public gathering here.
> 
> No law could be legislated in violation of Quran and Sunnah, he said.


*Previously:*




> ISLAMABAD: The administration of Lal Masjid and Jamia Hafza Friday set on fire CDs, VCRs and TVs worth of more than Rs. 1.5 million after announcing implementation of Shariah. Thousand of religious fanatics from different seminaries including Lal Majid and Jammia Hafza after offering the Jumma Prayer at Lal Masjid gathered outside the Mosques and set on fire CDs, TVs and video Cassettes voluntarily given by one of the shop owner of Aabpara Market. They chanted high-pitched slogans in favour of the implementation of the Shariah being announced by Masjid Khateeb and held the government responsible for promotion of nudity and vulgarity. 
> 
> Muhammad Younis, owner of the Bilal Video Center told Online that he does not have any repentance to give up his business nor he has been pressurized from anybody. I let my business on my own free will and serve my rest of life in light golden principles of Islam, he added. He has also denied to receive any compensation for the administration of Lal Majid.


*Opposition's Stance:*




> Islamabad is blowing the Jamia Hafsa issue out of proportion. Such kind of "mishandling" of the issue is bringing bad name to the country abroad. In its abortive bid to paint the countrys soft image and enlightened moderation, the government wants relocation of religious seminaries outside Islamabad under the flimsy pretexts of "encroachments" which can not be tolerated. 
> 
> Addressing a dinner hosted in his honour by the traders of Faisalabad, on Friday night, *Qazi Hussain Ahmad* said a movement for the supremacy of judiciary and restoration of constitution and democracy in the country has been kicked off. The fate of quarters, seeking entry into power corridors through a deal with army and American blessings, would meet masses abhorrence and disgrace. Naib Ameer of Jamaat-e-Islami Liaqat Baloch, Naib Ameer Punjab Chapter Azhar Iqbal Hasan and district ameer Rai Mohammad Akram Kharal and large number of notable traders were present on this occasion.
> 
> PPP leader *Begum Abida Hussain* has alleged that President Gen Pervez Musharraf is backing the religious leadership of Lal Masjid, who had announced the setting up of a self-styled Shariat Court in the federal capital.
> 
> Talking to a group of newsmen, she said that the purpose of promoting the Lal Masjid leadership was to divert the attention of the people from the issue of the ongoing judicial crisis.
> 
> Begum Abida Hussain, who had previously served as Pakistans ambassador to the United Statesand also as a federal minister, said that there was an indication that Gen Pervez Musharraf planned to set up Shariat courts all over the country just to defuse the situation arising out of judicial crisis.


These are the different sides of the same story. No matter what the allegations, no matter what the intentions, policies, or actions; those threats issued by Abdul Aziz are not to be taken lightly. We all know how dirty it can turn out to be, when it comes to these fanatic child abusers sitting in madrassahs.

----------


## Endurer

See, thats what happens when you let them have it their way. These fanatics managed to have 10 (and counting) people killed in what appears to be a shootout outside the Red Mosque.

These cowards from the madrassa are using women and children as bait. They have issued *suicide bomb attack* threats to the entire nation. Now who is to blame here? These so-called mullahs should be killed by the armed forces / law enforcement agencies.

I don't know why Musharraf is taking no action? No minister has spoken so far on the issue and I haven't seen any official statements issued. It's the *capital* of the country and these bigots have set 15 cars, three government buildings (including the ministry of environment) to fire. They're a grave threat to national security & integrity.

Now look at the pictures I took from Geo tv today; these people have the best of weapons, lots of ammo, suicide bombers, and masks. (One wonders where'd they get it from)






BTW, there are reports that rangers killed CNBC Pakistans' camera-man.

----------


## moments

??? ???? ???? ???? ?? ??? ???? ????? ???? ?? ??? ???? ?? ???? ?????? ???????? ?? ??? ?? ??? ???? ?? ???????? ??? ?????? ?? ?????? ????? ?????? ?? ????? ???? ?????? ?? ?? ??? ??????? ????? ??? ??? ??? ?? ???? ????? ?????? ????? ??? ???? ??? ???? ?????? ?? ???? ???? ?? ????? ????? ??? ??? ???? ?? ???????? ?? ?????? ??? ??????? ??? ?????? ????? ??? ?????? ??????? ??????? ???????? ??? ????? ??? ??? ???? ? ?????? ????? ? ????? ?? ??? ???? ?? ???? ???? ????? ??? ?? ????? ??? ????? ??? ???? ??? ???????????? ? ????? ??????? ?? ????? ?? ???? ??? ??? ??? ??? ?? ??? ??? ???????? ?? ????? ?? ????? ??? ????? ?? ??? ????? ?? ?? ?? ???? ?? ??? ???? ?? ??? ???? ?? ??? ?? ??? ? ??? ???? ???? ??? ???? ???? ???? ?? ???? ??? ?? ????? ???? ?? ??? ????? ??? ?? ???? ?? ????? ??????? ?? ??? ???? ?? ??????? ???? ???? ??? ??? ???? ??? ??? ???? ?????? ??? ????? ?????? ?? ?????? ?? ??? ??? ?? ???? ?? ??? ??????? ??? ??? ???? ?? ?? ??? ???? ?? ???? ??????? ??? ?? ??? ??? ???? ??? ??? ?? ??? ????? ???? ?? ??? ?? ???? ???? ??? ??? ?? ??????? ?????? ??? ????? ?? ??????? ??? ???? ?? ??? ??? ?? ?? ?? ?? ????? ???? ???? ???? ?? ?????? ?? ?? ??? ????? ??? ???? ???????? ???? ??? ??? ?? ?

----------


## glimmering_candle

so wat do think is it goin' right???

----------


## manni9

yes i think Goverment is doing right thing.
Ager woh loog theek hoote tou ittni jaanain khatre main daal ke baad Burkha pehen ker bhaagne ki koshish nahi kerte :s

----------


## Quiet Whisper

Exactly. These people tried to create a state within a state, and this mosque was being used to plan against the government. These idiots and religious fanatics are burning up their own country and city and spreading violence just so they can cash in when they get the MMA in power. Those idiots are just that. IDIOTS.

Nail em all to a wall and let crows peck their flesh for ruining Pakistan's and Islam's image world wide. :@

----------


## Shaeireurdu

*Hakomat aur lal masjid*

AOA.
Dosto, humare mulk mein aaj kal ajab halaat hein, keh aik taraf hamre watane aziz ke istakaam ka sawaal hae aur dusri taraf humara din hae. mein bas yeh kehna chahta tha, keh beshak Mulana Abdul Rasheed Ghazi sahab ka zariya ghalat ho par sari nahin par kuch baten sahi hein. Mene Allah ke din ko pehchana hae aur jitna aur janon hansta hoon keh kitna kam janta tha. Islam Pakistan mein sahi tarahan se bataya nahin jata, maslan, mera naam "MULANA Muhamad Shahzaib Khan" hae, mere aik thread mein mjhe en alfaaz se nawaza giya Endurer ya AaDi bahi ki taraf se: "You Fuck". Mene in ka kiya bigara tha? Yeh misaal cheekh cheekh kar bolti hae, keh ham apne molayoon ko bura sire se hi lete hein. Lal masjid mein jo ho raha hae na hota agar ham un ko itni nafarat na dete...
par Hakomat aur Lal masjid ka mamla un ka hae, hein sides lene se pehle yeh sochna chaiye keh kya hamko istakaam chaiye ya islam chaiye, jab keh Inqalaab (aik musalmaan jamhuriyat) mein haram hae (jab keh jihad halal hae).

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hmm well to be honest shaeire urdu.. people here.. real muslims even, they hate extremism.. aap kahin aur ja ke extremism phelayen  :Smile:  idher nahin  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

What gibberish shahzaib. Ajeeb insan ho aap, mujeh to ab shaq hota hai k shayed aap bhi laal masjid se hi taluk rakhte ho.

----------


## Quiet Whisper

lol bro i think yeh recently wahin se bhaag ke aaye hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> AOA.
> Dosto, humare mulk mein aaj kal ajab halaat hein, keh aik taraf hamre watane aziz ke istakaam ka sawaal hae aur dusri taraf humara din hae. mein bas yeh kehna chahta tha, keh beshak Mulana Abdul Rasheed Ghazi sahab ka zariya ghalat ho par sari nahin par kuch baten sahi hein. Mene Allah ke din ko pehchana hae aur jitna aur janon hansta hoon keh kitna kam janta tha. Islam Pakistan mein sahi tarahan se bataya nahin jata, maslan, mera naam "MULANA Muhamad Shahzaib Khan" hae, mere aik thread mein mjhe en alfaaz se nawaza giya Endurer ya AaDi bahi ki taraf se: "You Fuck". Mene in ka kiya bigara tha? Yeh misaal cheekh cheekh kar bolti hae, keh ham apne molayoon ko bura sire se hi lete hein. Lal masjid mein jo ho raha hae na hota agar ham un ko itni nafarat na dete...
> par Hakomat aur Lal masjid ka mamla un ka hae, hein sides lene se pehle yeh sochna chaiye keh kya hamko istakaam chaiye ya islam chaiye, jab keh Inqalaab (aik musalmaan jamhuriyat) mein haram hae (jab keh jihad halal hae).




hmmm sab se pehli baat.. aap ko maulana kis ne bana diya?? yeh khitaab kahan se mila?? secondly, lal masjid walon ko is liye sab bura nahin kehte ke woh apne aap ko maulana kehte hain.. is liye kehte hain ke woh ghalat hain.. literally ghalat.. i've spent my whole life in saudi arabia.. jo baqwas tum log karte ho idher.. woh wahan aaj tak kissi ne nahin ki hain.. infact.. saudi ministry of islamic affairs ke head tak ne aap ki lal masjid ke bewaqoof leaders ko ghatiya tareen insan kaha hai jo aurton aur larkiyon ke peeche chupta hai.. aayenda.. religion ke baare mein idher koi post nahin karna.. warna agar main shuroo hogaya.. to aik aik reference tumhare monh pe maaroonga.. and i'll make sure ke tum khud yeh dua karo ke tum jahanum mein ja ke giro seedha..

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

i don't like what's going on at all. I don't know what the government is thinkin by doin tht, and i dont know what us muslims have in store buh i the future is not lookin good for us  :Frown:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> i don't like what's going on at all. I don't know what the government is thinkin by doin tht, and i dont know what us muslims have in store buh i the future is not lookin good for us


dont worry gl.. the problem lies with these make believe mullahs.. they claim that they preach islamic teachings, but what they really preach is their fundamentalist approach to life, and associating it with Islam.. They speak but they dont know matters correctly themselves.. i've spent my whole life in saudi arabia and MashaAllah se i've performed Umrah a lot of times.. my whole family is comprised of practicing muslims.. and i personally know how wrong most of the mullahs are in their preachings.. i have had enough exposure with religious matters in saudi arabia to know one thing for sure.. islam isnt what these fundamentalists claim it is..  :Smile: 
dont worry.. about this lal masjid thing.. the government is doing the right thing.. as those people were using islam to try and gain power and push forward their personal agendas.. they are using women and children as human shields, and they even justify running away from that "battlefield" in a burqa by giving religious references.. now in my view, that guy just pleaded insanity in the religious world  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Aaj news bohat kam dekhi menen so koi progress howe kiya is per? Menen sirf musharraf ka statement dekha tha k jisne bahir ana hai ajaye werna mara jaye ga. 

Government itni slow kyun hai react kerne mein? Hostages mere khiyal se andar rahe nahi honge ab, sirf wohi international terrorists honge. In logon ka to qatal-e-aam hona chahiye.

Aur haan, aaj sunane mein aya tha k MMA/Jamat-e-Islami laal masjid walon ki side le rahe thi or unhien manzlom keh rahe thi. Ab inko bhi line mein khara kar k goli maar deni chahiye. Kese moka parast log hien.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera to sar dard hone lag gaya hai...yeh 4 din se wohi lal masjid wali khabrein sun sun kar...mujhe samajh me nai ata ke yeh maulana sahib kya chahte hain:s apni jaan b khatre me daal rahe hain aur dosro ki bhi...

islie to sab muslims ke baare mein bura bala kehte hain:s

----------


## manni9

sub pollitics hea anti musharaf loog kud kuch nahi ker rahe bulke doosron ke kandhoon per bandokh rakh ker chalarahe hain .

----------


## Quiet Whisper

waqayii.. in sab ko line mein khara kar ke execute kardena chahiye.. n specially self proclaimed maulana's.. sab pagal hain..

----------


## Endurer

Kal aik colonel ko shahed ker dia in zalimon ney. Mujeh samjh nahi a raha k government latka kyun rahe hai is issue ko. Aik hi baar khatam keren isse takke sab ko sakon ka sans aye.

Ab mere zehen mein kuch sawal ghoom rahe hein: a) is tadad mein asleha kese pohanch geya unke pass. b) yeh capital hai, yahan per agar bombs koi freely le ja sakta hai to baki country ka to phir Allah hi hafiz hai. c) ISI kia so rahe thi jab yeh mullah dhamki deta phir raha tha suicide attacks ki? Tab hi undercover agent kyun nahi bheja andar jo penetrate kerta or valuable information provide kerta takke is ko avoid ya neutralize kia ja sakta.

Opposition is waqt apni dramay bazi mein masrof hai. Unka issue mulk ki taraqi ya salamti nahi musharraf ki wardi hai.

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

> dont worry gl.. the problem lies with these make believe mullahs.. they claim that they preach islamic teachings, but what they really preach is their fundamentalist approach to life, and associating it with Islam.. They speak but they dont know matters correctly themselves.. i've spent my whole life in saudi arabia and MashaAllah se i've performed Umrah a lot of times.. my whole family is comprised of practicing muslims.. and i personally know how wrong most of the mullahs are in their preachings.. i have had enough exposure with religious matters in saudi arabia to know one thing for sure.. islam isnt what these fundamentalists claim it is.. 
> dont worry.. about this lal masjid thing.. the government is doing the right thing.. as those people were using islam to try and gain power and push forward their personal agendas.. they are using women and children as human shields, and they even justify running away from that "battlefield" in a burqa by giving religious references.. now in my view, that guy just pleaded insanity in the religious world


very nicely said kashif... there are a lota mullahs like tht eh. They are jus ruinin the name of islam. and masha-Allah thts good that u've performed ur Umrah's and all.. kkeep doing wut u do :thumbs: buh bye :Big Grin:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> Kal aik colonel ko shahed ker dia in zalimon ney. Mujeh samjh nahi a raha k government latka kyun rahe hai is issue ko. Aik hi baar khatam keren isse takke sab ko sakon ka sans aye.
> 
> Ab mere zehen mein kuch sawal ghoom rahe hein: a) is tadad mein asleha kese pohanch geya unke pass. b) yeh capital hai, yahan per agar bombs koi freely le ja sakta hai to baki country ka to phir Allah hi hafiz hai. c) ISI kia so rahe thi jab yeh mullah dhamki deta phir raha tha suicide attacks ki? Tab hi undercover agent kyun nahi bheja andar jo penetrate kerta or valuable information provide kerta takke is ko avoid ya neutralize kia ja sakta.
> 
> Opposition is waqt apni dramay bazi mein masrof hai. Unka issue mulk ki taraqi ya salamti nahi musharraf ki wardi hai.


good questions bro.. specially isi ko active hona chahiye tha when these guys announced that they would do all this..




> very nicely said kashif... there are a lota mullahs like tht eh. They are jus ruinin the name of islam. and masha-Allah thts good that u've performed ur Umrah's and all.. kkeep doing wut u do :thumbs: buh bye


thanks  :Smile:  and yea there are quite a few here.. and i will  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Ab muzakarat ki pesh kash ki ja rahe hai. Musharraf ka kahien dimagh to nahi kharab ho geya? In logon ke sath muzakarat to door, hamdardi bhi nahi kerni chahiye government ko. Inka woh haal karien k ainda koi mullah qanoon hath mein lete waqt hazar baar soche.

----------


## manni9

WEll mujhe tou ab kahani bilkul diffrent nazar arahi hea.
Sub Mujahideen n Jihad ko badnaam kerne ke liye kiya ja raha hea,iss baat ko ittna bardana,woh burkhe ka chaker.
Sub game lag rahi hea jis ke actors Lal masjid waale,Mushi n co. aur saari Opposition hea.
Bewakoof tou hum ko banaya jaraha hea,sorry to say hum bun rahe hain :s

----------


## Endurer

Mein samjha nahi manni bro.. burkhe wala issue konsa?

----------


## manni9

i mean jo maulana sahab Ghazi sahab ke bro bhagte huwe pakre gaye thee burkhe main.3 dinn baad koi bayan dekhaya gaya woh bhi burkhe hi main tha

----------


## Endurer

Youtube per agar uska video ho to mujeh zaror dekhaye ga.

jahan tak baat flick ki hai to woh to mujeh pehle se hi pata tha k bohat hi conspiracy theories niklen gi.

----------


## Majid

Well actualy problem ye hai ka logon ka govt per itemaad khatam ho gaya hai, apni problem khud solve kero ya per kissi aur k thourgh slove kerwa lo laiken law enforcing agencies k pass mat jaawo , in both "shamim" & "Chinese Massage center" case log gaye thay lal masjid complaint kerne, aur dono he case mein police ko monthly mil jaya kerthi thi, shamim and chinese massage center waloon ki taraf say, aankien band rakne k leye

Secondly ghazi brothers itne bewaqoof nahi lagthay ka wo waqee islamabad ko ek madrassah k students k zoor per fatah kerne mein believe kerthay thay, yaqeena behind the scene kuch hai jo shayed he pata chal sakay.

Agar govt Lal masjid waloon ko safe passage dhay be dethi tu wo kahan chalay jathay? kam az kam ye log tu muft mein na merthay, laiken musharraf govt ney per prove ker diya hai ka inko aisi situations handle kerna atha he nahi, 16 hours ho chockay hain operation ko start hoye aur abb tak complete nahi ker sakay hain, I don;t know ye army battle field mein keya karay gi.

Media ko hospitals aur Lal masjid nahi jane diya ja raha , so ye assume keya ja skatha hai ka kaafi log shaheed hoye hain.  Allah sab ko hidayat dhay

----------


## Majid

> . jo baqwas tum log karte ho idher... to aik aik reference tumhare monh pe maaroonga.. and i'll make sure ke tum khud yeh dua karo ke tum jahanum mein ja ke giro seedha..


I think ye baat politely be ki ja sakthi hai. Aisa he statements ki waja say reaction increase hotha rehtha hai...

----------


## Endurer

Ghazi to halak ho chuka hai as per DG ISPR & Home ministry.

Majid lala agar apko yaad ho to inhien bhaiyon per mukadma darj ho raha tha 2005 mein jab Islamabad per rockets se hamla kerne ki sazish tayar ki ja rahe thi. Ghazi ki car or mobile phone use howa or us per action lia jane laga tha. Phir achanak Aijaz ul haq ney a kar masalehat ki or musharraf se keh ker ghazi brothers ka naam case se nikalwa dia HALANKE k yeh *key suspect* tha.

Phir aik baar IG Islamabad ney action lena chaha in brothers per to uska *transfer* ker dia geya. 

*Crackdown on seminaries leads to shake-up in police: 15 booked under 3 MPO*




> ISLAMABAD, July 20: The government on Wednesday removed three top officers of the capital police following an outcry over the police raids on four madressahs, including one for girls at Lal Masjid, in Aabpara, previous night. A police source said the high-ups were also unhappy over the poor law and order situation, and rising crimes rate in Islamabad.


http://www.dawn.com/2005/07/21/nat11.htm

^ Ab iska zumedar kon hai? Kasor yahan law enforcement agencies ka nahi khud policy makers ka tha jo is muamle ko dheel de rahe they. Yeh imminent tha pehle din se hi phir bhi har baar reayat barti gaye or aaj result hum sab k samne hai.




> 16 hours ho chockay hain operation ko start hoye aur abb tak complete nahi ker sakay hain, I don;t know ye army battle field mein keya karay gi.


Andar woh log hostages le ker bethe they us sorat mein mujeh 16 hours bhi quick lag raha hai. Or phir yeh MMA wale (jinhien marne se pehle khud ghazi keh geya k inhon ney dhoka dia) shor machane ko tayar they. Is sensitive situation mein or kiya kar sakti thi Government? Karne ko to yeh operation 30 seconds mein bhi complete ho sakta tha. Chaklala base se aik Mirage ya F-16 ata aur GPS directed bomb phenkta to wahan koi bachta nahi. Kiya aap is tarha ka action chah rahe they? Mere khiyal se establishment ney sahee faisle kiye hien abhi tak... unless k kal koi uth ker inka najaiz faida nahi uthata.

----------


## Majid

One way or other baat wohi a jathi hai ka kissi ko insaaf nahi miltha...

Aur Hostages ka tu rehne do adeelo..agar itna he khyal hotha hostages ka tu kayi aur options be thay , other then operation. Aur according to news ek agreement be ho chocka tha, but jab president house bejwa diya gaya tu wohaan say ek changed agreement a gaya.

----------


## Majid

BTW Pakistan ko aaj 2 F-16 be mil gayi hain. Lagtha hai ka samarat ana start ho gaye hain  :Big Grin:  Daikthay hain ka grant kab milthi hai, cuz aaj daik raha tha newspaper mein ak abb tak operation per RS 20 Billion cost ayi hai

----------


## Endurer

Aaj kuch maulana hazrat GEO per bata rahe they k koi international terrorists ka zikar nahi howa, bas woh aiwan-e-sadar se hi draft ki tabdeli per yeh sab howa. Khair jo bhi ho, is tarha jungle ka qanoon nahi lagana chahie tha lal masjd walon ko. Dande, guns, explosives, suicide attacks k threats, ministry ko aag, 15 cars ko aag, library per qabza, hostage crisis, civilians ki abduction or us per mutalbat k unhien safe passage dia jaye, nazar band na kia jaye e.t.c e.t.c. sab khud apne aap mein aik khofnak mazak tha.

Ab mein nahi janta k ghazi crossfire mein mara ya encounter howa, per is sensitive issue ke nataij hum awam bhugten gey. Ab hamla chahe RAW k agents keren, ilzam kissi madrassa per hi lagey ga.

Wese lala apne socha k is action k baad musharraf ko faida kia howa hai? Mere khiyal se ab sare madaris per kari nazar rakhe jaye gi, nazar band kia jaye ga logon ko. Musharraf ko ab yeh ikhteyar ba zabta tor per mil geya lal masjid k issue ki waja se.

Shariat k nafaz ki jahan tak baat hai to mein uske haq mein hoon. Per iska matlab yeh nahi k dande le ker mazhab sikhaya jaye. Islam kindness ka daras deta hai to ussi lehaz se hona chahiye.. na k dosron k haqooq ko majroh ker k... dosron per apna faisla musalat ker k, jo k aksar maulana hazrat ki soch hai yahan per. Afsos k sath kehna par raha hai k yahan fanatics or hardliners barhte hi ja rahe hien jin mein jahleyat kot kot ker bhari hai.

Jee. men yeh bhi yehi soch raha tha f-16 ki news dekh ker k USA ney bhi jalte mein tail daal dia  :Big Grin:  Mantak koi samjh nahi ae.. jahan itni salon se intezar kar rahe they.. waheen 1/2 months or sabar ker lete.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaeireurdu

Salam..
Do baten hein, aik yeh keh lal masjid ko ghalat kehna ghiflat hae, woh Ulema hein, molwi nahin. doosra yeh keh Mualana Abdul Rasheed Ghazi (RehmatAllah)  ko shaheed kar diya gya,kya yeh insaaniyat hae?
Wese, rahi baat mere lal masjid se talukaat ki, mein islamabad mein molaon se taaluk nahin rakhta, jaata hoon to un ko jin se mene Islam sekha, woh  bhi aik madrase ke beghair, yahan aik baat aap ki khidmat mein pesh karon ga keh aaj kal hamre madrason mein asla rakha jata hae, yeh ghalat hae, lekin yeh bhi ghalat hae keh aap washngton mein bethe bethe humare madrasson ka jaiza lein...

----------


## manni9

> Salam..
> Do baten hein, aik yeh keh lal masjid ko ghalat kehna ghiflat hae, woh Ulema hein, molwi nahin. doosra yeh keh Mualana Abdul Rasheed Ghazi (RehmatAllah)  ko shaheed kar diya gya,kya yeh insaaniyat hae?
> Wese, rahi baat mere lal masjid se talukaat ki, mein islamabad mein molaon se taaluk nahin rakhta, jaata hoon to un ko jin se mene Islam sekha, woh  bhi aik madrase ke beghair, yahan aik baat aap ki khidmat mein pesh karon ga keh aaj kal hamre madrason mein asla rakha jata hae, yeh ghalat hae, lekin yeh bhi ghalat hae keh aap washngton mein bethe bethe humare madrasson ka jaiza lein...


Shaheed !!! yaar 8~9 saal ke bache n bachion ko yerghamal banaya huwa tha,is it Jihad ??
Masjid-ul-Nabi ke liye HAzoor (S.W.W) ko tohfe main zameen milrahi thi jo Aap (s.w.w) nay nahi li thi, aur yeh sahab najaiz kabza kerke bethe thee.
Aap jese bhole bhaale loog hi inn logon ki baaton main aate hain. Essi hi herkaton say hamare mazhab ko badnaam kerne ki saazishin ho rahi hain.

----------


## Endurer

Shaheed? Kiya cause thi jis per marhoom ko shaheed ka darja dia ja raha hai? Mujeh samjh nahi aata k aap kyun har fact ko nazar andaz ker ke dhara dhar be hangum batien kerte rehte hien.

----------


## AaDi

> Mualana Abdul Rasheed Ghazi (RehmatAllah)  ko shaheed kar


Masoom nah-samajh, kumsin bachon aur aurton ko kidnap karna .. institution main asla rakhna .. woh bhi jadeed .. Quran hadees ke naam pe aslay ki training daina .. yeh sab kaun se shaheedon walay kaam hai bhai??? aur es sab ka maqsad bhi aap jante hon gey .. yeh jo dungay fasaad hote ayee hain .. asla nikal kar hamla .. bomb blasts .. sucide bombers (yes .. lal masjid main suicide bombers bhi thay .. Mualana saab khud farma chukay thay ke agar Pak fauj aagay aai toh sucide bombers attack karein gey!!) yeh sab Lal Masjid jaisi institutions main hote hain .. 

topic se hut ker .. mere uncle hai .. kafi mazahbi parhezgar hain .. unho ne apne bete ko Islamic ta'aleem hasil karne ke liye Lahore bheja .. woh do mahinay baad wahan se bhag ke wapis aa gaya .. according to him .. wahan aap ko nah sirf aslay ki training di jati thi .. balkeh aap ko majboor kya jata tha aap parties ke jalsoon main jaein .. aur nere bazi karein .. aur kai bar toh opposition ke jalson main ja ke dungay karne ko bhi kaha jata raha hai (this incident is prior to Musharaf taking over)

I dont think abh aap ko kisi aur clarification ki zarorat hai ..

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> I think ye baat politely be ki ja sakthi hai. Aisa he statements ki waja say reaction increase hotha rehtha hai...


i know.. magar aise logon se main itni sharafat se baat hi nahin kar sakta jo religion ke naam pe logon ko brainwash karte hon aur apni party ke ya apne personal agendas ke liye use karte hon.. sorry about my previous harsh message.. but i couldnt help it..




> Salam..
> Do baten hein, aik yeh keh lal masjid ko ghalat kehna ghiflat hae, woh Ulema hein, molwi nahin. doosra yeh keh Mualana Abdul Rasheed Ghazi (RehmatAllah)  ko shaheed kar diya gya,kya yeh insaaniyat hae?
> Wese, rahi baat mere lal masjid se talukaat ki, mein islamabad mein molaon se taaluk nahin rakhta, jaata hoon to un ko jin se mene Islam sekha, woh  bhi aik madrase ke beghair, yahan aik baat aap ki khidmat mein pesh karon ga keh aaj kal hamre madrason mein asla rakha jata hae, yeh ghalat hae, lekin yeh bhi ghalat hae keh aap washngton mein bethe bethe humare madrasson ka jaiza lein...


wa alaikum assalam.. sab se pehli baat.. lal masjid jis kaam ke liye istemaal hui thi.. woh ghalat thi.. masjid mein aslaha rakhna ghalat hai.. aur us se bhi bari baat.. us masjid se riyasat ke andar riyasat banane ki koshish karna bhi ghalat tha.. aap khud batayen.. riyasat ke andar riyasat bana jayez hai?
brainwashing and inciting people to commit acts of violence is not permitted in islam.. you know this quite well too if you are well versed with ahadith and Islamic teachings..
secondly, woh maulana kahan se hogaye? yeh khitaab kahan se mila unhen? did he attend some religious classes in masjid al nabwi or study under some sheikh's tutelage?
and un ko shaheed nahin kia gaya.. he was against pakistan and he was against the government.. he was killed in a battle he got into.. un ki intentions to Allah hi behter jaanen.. magar un ki harkatein, khas tor pe woh riyasat ke andar riyasat wali baat, us ke hisaab se to mujhe un ki niyat mein hi khot dikhta hai.. so shaheed to woh kahin se bhi nahin huey..
itne logon ko khauf o hiraas mein rakhna.. itne logon ko agwa karna.. logon ka itna maali nuqsan karna.. even reporters ka khoon karna.. kia yeh theek tha? kia yeh insaniyat thi? un chinese masseuse ko kidnap karna.. kia woh theek tha? kia woh insaniyat thi?
and kissi ko yeh kehna ke woh mulk se bahar hai is liye woh mulk ke andar ke haalat nahin jaanta.. yeh kehna bhi bilkul ghalat hai.. humaare paas mulk se bahar rehte huey information ke kahin ziyada sources hain.. hum log limited nahin rakhte apne aap ko ke humein aik do log kuch keh den aur hum us pe amal karna shuroo karden..
rahi madarson ki baat, main idher karachi mein aise madarse bhi point out kar sakta hoon jahan asli mein yeh hota hai.. aslaha rakha jaata hai.. to aap yeh mat kahen ke madarse aise kaamon mein istemaal nahin kiye jaate..

ps. mere nazdeeq aise log jo islam ko apne hisaab se tor mor ke paish karen.. aur apne hisaab se ahadith ke matlab nikaalen.. woh intehayii ghaleez hote hain..

----------


## dsjeya

i feel mosque/temple/church should be only for prayer
if you have some other agenda use some other place
indira gandhi stormed golden temple risking her own life
now punjab  is prosperous

----------


## Endurer

I second that Dsjeya and Golden temple should be used as a case study here.

----------

